# Finnish railways



## jouni rautiainen (Jul 26, 2016)

Here are few images of finnish railways. 
These two rail cars we "saved" after 30 years in forest and now we are working on them and will be restored.

Old coast i found at Lappland (North finland) and someone else is fixing it

Third image is just a train at Ylivieska (North Finland)


----------



## jouni rautiainen (Jul 26, 2016)

*third image was lost?*

Here are missing image from Ylivieska


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice photos. That old passenger coach will take a lot of love, time and money to restore! Is most of the Finnish railroad equipment Finnish-made, or British, or from some other place?


----------



## jouni rautiainen (Jul 26, 2016)

Fire21 said:


> Nice photos. That old passenger coach will take a lot of love, time and money to restore! Is most of the Finnish railroad equipment Finnish-made, or British, or from some other place?


About 95% of rolling stock are made in finland. And that is a problem when you model finnish railways, all need to be scratch built.
now we have some swiss loco like Sr2 what is based on Swiss Lok 2000


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

That's a beautiful bridge in the 3rd photo, I like the arched top girders.


----------



## rogerfarnworth (Mar 28, 2018)

*More photos*

Hi! In 2016, my wife and I had 10 days in Finland and as part of that holiday we travelled by train from Lapland to Tampere and Helsinki. Some pictures below


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

The station in your last pic is impressive to say the least.
Some interesting trains as well.
Are most of your railroads electric?

Magic


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

I can't wait to see that coach when it's Finnish.


----------



## rogerfarnworth (Mar 28, 2018)

Magic said:


> The station in your last pic is impressive to say the least.
> Some interesting trains as well.
> Are most of your railroads electric?
> 
> Magic


That is Helsinki Station. I don't come from Finland just had a holiday there but the trains I saw and travelled on were electric.


----------

